# Running Alone : (



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been running a few years now and really enjoy it. I have a treadmill for days when I'm feeling *fat* or rainy days but for the most part I enjoy running outdoors even in hot and cold weather. 

The problem I'm having now is I'm getting bored. I'm tired of running alone. I even placed a couple of ads on craigslist looking for women to run with and all I got was a woman who said our runs might end up in the hot tub ~ yuck! 

I see plenty of decent looking women in my area running but I'm still running alone and so are they. *sigh* I asked my husband to walk/run with me until he gets up the cardio strength for running and he declined saying he would be embarrassed to run his fat but down the sidewalk (he's not fat just stocky). And then I asked him to meet me at my 1.5 mile point on his bike and ride the other 1.5 miles while I ran (he's offered to do this several times). I finally take him up on it and instead of meeting me halfway on his bike he doesn't show up until I was almost home. Well needless to say my feelings were hurt. Of course I got over it, but I'm back in the same diliemna of not having any company while I run. 

So, any ideas? What can I do to find a running buddy? And any good motivating running songs suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## cwq (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes i see people running with their dogs or u can try making friend with the other joggers u saw or invite ur neighbours or get another sport?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If your bored maybe you can just change your route.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

i have a white german shepherd and you're right, I need to get her out there more. thanks.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Would there be any running clubs in your area, pickyone? These clubs usually have members of all ability, so you might be able to find one or two women companions with whom to run.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Good suggestion. 

Personally, I prefer to exercise alone. Where I live, it's not uncommon to see people out walking alone, so I don't feel self-conscious. I just listen to audio-books on my mp3 player to make up for the lack of conversation. I find they really help make the time fly bye, and the exercise less insufferable! :b

I get mine from the library, where they're free! Most libraries have it where you can download them online.


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Good suggestion.
> 
> Personally, I prefer to exercise alone. Where I live, it's not uncommon to see people out walking alone, so I don't feel self-conscious. I just listen to audio-books on my mp3 player to make up for the lack of conversation. I find they really help make the time fly bye, and the exercise less insufferable! :b
> 
> I get mine from the library, where they're free! Most libraries have it where you can download them online.


wow! I didn't know that about free downloads from the library. I'll check that out.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

It might be kind of hard to find a running partner because most people i see that's running/jogging do it alone & just listen to music on their ipods for entertainment. Ill go with the dog suggestion that someone given above. should be fun running with the dog :b

as for good workout/running songs? listen to anything upbeat.
these are some of the songs i play on my workout playlist that gets me pumped up.


































Gorillaz- "Dare","Dirty Harry", "Feel Good inc", & "19-2000" are really good running songs also.
A lot of people seem to like "Eye Of The Tiger" as a running song but that song isss...:no


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi pickyone, do you have any community runs in your area? I think a good motivator is aiming to participate in one of these runs (races). Keeps you training hard so you can do your best on the day. Also the buzz on the day of the race and the feeling of finishing it is something to look forward to.


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of people seem to like "Eye Of The Tiger" as a running song but that song isss...:no[/QUOTE]

*DISAGREEMENT* :]


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

milly525 said:


> A lot of people seem to like "Eye Of The Tiger" as a running song but that song isss...:no


*DISAGREEMENT* :][/QUOTE]

U certainly didn't saw rocky movie or u just didn't like it. That song is about the movie, taken apart from the context its just another average melody, it's true.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

99% of people I see running do it alone and plenty of people run in my area including yours truly. It can be a pain to get someone who can keep pace with you or vice-versa too. I can't get my dog to run with me because he has to stop and sniff anything of interest.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you want just one partner? If you are comfortable enough for a group, I'm not sure about your area, but there are many where I live. They have different focuses and demographics. Check it out if you're feeling brave.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

pickyone said:


> And any good motivating running songs suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Music definitely works, I really can't recommend a song, because something that works for me, probably would not work for you, vice versa Just listen to some music that you enjoy and that gives you energy.

I am not sure if running with a partner would work either. I would probably think the other person is too slow or too fast for me.

Go for the music.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I put in an advertisement at craigslist for the same thing and didn't get any replies. That's okay though because I like running alone for the most part. Just me, the road and good music! If I'm feeling like I want a challenge then I have a special watch that has a simulated running partner on it that can be set to whatever speed you want, makes it really handy if you get bored. I would run with my dog but she hates other dogs and stops to smell everything so it wouldn't really work lol.

I like to listen to anything hardcore-ish. Industrial, screamo, dupstep, and rock are all good running choices. I don't get the "eye of the tiger" thing though D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Music with a good beat works best.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is company so important to you while running? For me company is important to push me to run faster and longer, which requires someone who is fitter or at least as fit as me. 
Its not like you can talk while running...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run by myself, occasionally passing by a runner once in a blue moon.

Personally, I listen to music (when the earphones aren't sliding out of my ears in a sweat). I let my stress fuel me to push myself. I don't even time myself :lol.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Are there any running training groups in your area? Any online coaches, who hold group sessions maybe there are athletic clubs that do group runs.


----------



## endorphinist (May 7, 2011)

Hey! I am thrilled to see someone here likes to run! Tell me it DOESN'T give you a big mood boost! But yea I recently started running and working out again since I stopped playing football two ears ago when I was 16..is there any highschool tracks you can go too? Or a public place to meet joggers? I run by myself all the time but it would be good to have someone to push you...anyways let me know how your doing!


----------



## endorphinist (May 7, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I run by myself, occasionally passing by a runner once in a blue moon.
> 
> Personally, I listen to music (when the earphones aren't sliding out of my ears in a sweat). I let my stress fuel me to push myself. I don't even time myself :lol.


I thought that was the only way to do it?! Haha


----------

